# Numb feet



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

I notice that sometimes when I am putting my heels down and really working on keeping my weight in them, I get numb toes/feet. It isnt very comfortable and I sometimes have to stop and wiggle them to try and get some blood circulating. 

I wonder if I am over extending... but this happens when the stirrups are two short, just right, or two long. So Im not sure. I may also just have poor circulation in that position.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I think it depends on _how_ you're getting your heels down. If you're doing it by putting a lot of weight on your feet, that can cause them to fall asleep. You shouldn't have to put weight there to get those heels down and if you do, then you're likely too tight through your muscles and tendons and need to start doing some daily stretches to loosen up that lower leg.


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh, that makes sense. I always have a habit of letting my feet just hover above the stirrup so to try and over compensate that to get it into muscle memory.


----------

